# otitis media - What ICD-9 code applies



## nbc1953 (Mar 20, 2008)

What ICD-9 code applies to the diagnosis of "recurrent" acute otitis media?


----------



## sundaey (Mar 24, 2008)

try 382.9 for chronic OM.


----------



## mbort (Mar 25, 2008)

382.9 is also for the Acute OM unspecified.  Unfortunately there are no codes that I am aware of for "recurrent".


----------

